# Has anyone looked at SoftEther VPN?

## 1clue

Just browsing for VPN alternatives, found SoftEther.  It doesn't exist in the forum yet.

http://www.softether.org

This was Daiyuu Nobori's master's thesis research.  I haven't installed it yet but will probably do so soon on a VM to see what's up.

I thought maybe somebody with more networking experience than I have might be interested.

It evidently does OpenVPN, ms-sstp, L2TP/IPsec and about 5 more, including VPN over https, over dns or icmp.

I'm curious to hear what people think.

----------

## mauricev

I've been playing with it. Unfortunately, it seems have to stability issues running file sharing protocols across the tunnel, at least from OS X clients connecting via L2TP. It's odd because Timbuktu remote control works well. Rarely, it may just disconnect.

----------

